# First time dog & GSD owner HELP!!!!



## pshah0002 (Mar 18, 2011)

i am new to this website and first time dog owner. i always wanted to get GSD, and i finally found one nearby for $200 CKC registered. what i need to beawre of GSD and they're needs? i know they're lovable dog and will protect you if you train them right. i am going to use him as guard dog for my business because we already had break in twice in year. i dont want him to be aggresive to others because i have retail business means lot of customers coming and going all day. i am just affraid that since he's a big dog, i might not be able to control him if he become really aggresive. we also live on same premises so we'll always gonna be there to keep an eye on him. i have paid $50 deposit for this dog, and i went to check on him yesterday and the breeder told me his 5 weeks old and weighs about 8 pounds. Any comments, feedback are really really appreciated about anything that would help me. 

ps: i am getting him when he's 7 weeks old.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Ummmmm, okay so your new and are trying to learn here which is awesome- kuddos!! Now beware that a $200 GSD is NOT from a reputable breeder and temperament flaws are more often found in poorly bred dogs. GSD's need tons of exercise and socialization to start with and will not do well cooped up in a store all day or all night- they need to be with their families. Poor breedings and/or poor socialization when the pups are young account for a lot of the fear aggression and other forms of aggression you obviously want to avoid. I also want to warn you though for $200 you run the risk of getting what you paid for GSD's are not alarm systems meant to live in people's stores- get surveillance, a gun, or security


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

pshah0002 said:


> i am new to this website and first time dog owner. i always wanted to get GSD, and i finally found one nearby for $200 CKC registered. what i need to beawre of GSD and they're needs? i know they're lovable dog and will protect you if you train them right. i am going to use him as guard dog for my business because we already had break in twice in year. i dont want him to be aggresive to others because i have retail business means lot of customers coming and going all day. i am just affraid that since he's a big dog, i might not be able to control him if he become really aggresive. we also live on same premises so we'll always gonna be there to keep an eye on him. i have paid $50 deposit for this dog, and i went to check on him yesterday and the breeder told me his 5 weeks old and weighs about 8 pounds. Any comments, feedback are really really appreciated about anything that would help me.
> 
> ps: *i am getting him when he's 7 weeks old*.


Since you haven't gotten him yet, back out of the deal now. 

For this price you are not getting a dog from a reputable breeder. If you want a solid nerved dog capable of doing protection and being safe in your business then you need to invest in a well bred GSD. Spend a day on the site and you'll know enough to know this dog is not what you really want no matter how cute he/she is.

If you post your general location we can help you find reputable breeders near you.

Also, GSDs are not mature until 2-3yrs of age. So if you are expecting a puppy to "protect" you you will be disappointed.

**ETA**
GSDs protecting you does not depend on training. It comes from genetics. Sadly many GSDs do not have correct temperament. Another reason why it is important to find a reputable breeder who knows their dog's lines and what they produce, who works their dogs to prove their dogs are what a GSD should be.


----------



## pshah0002 (Mar 18, 2011)

well breeder told me hes in this business for 8 years. and of course i am planning to get some time out for his excersice after we clsoe.


----------



## pshah0002 (Mar 18, 2011)

i live near galax, VA


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a good thread for you to read http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

8 years doesn't mean much if he's been doing it badly for 8yrs you know


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Crappy breeders can stay in business for as long as they have a breedable bitch unfortunately GSD's need lots of exercise...not a once a day walk and will not do well cooped up in a store as I already mentioned. They chew and become rather destructive when bored which is what your setting this dog up for anyway. They also need a lot of training, patience, and understanding of the breed which you need to consider. Sounds like you want a deterrent from thieves not a dog


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am wondering how you live near Galax VA but have a CKC reg nearby??

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

CKC probably continital kennel club not the reputable Canadian Kennel Club

Continintal Kennel Club is another sign you are not buying from a reputable breeder


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

pshah0002 said:


> i live near galax, VA


Maybe these threads will help you, not sure how far you are willing to travel.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...12-breeder-recommendations-va-md-nc-area.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/148503-looking-breeder-wv-va-pa-md-area.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hought-breeder-good-but-sigh-va-breeders.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-choosing-breeder-near-northern-virginia.html


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry but you would be better off buying a good security system for your business rather than a dog. $200 will not get you a good dog and a dog should not spend his whole life in a store. One walk a day is not enough and GSD need to allot of exercise.


----------



## pshah0002 (Mar 18, 2011)

OK. i am not planning to leave my dog in a store all day. i should have clarify this before, i do have big yard next to the building thats where i am planning to levae my dog NOT INSIDE THE STORE. again, i am new with owning dog so, why people on this site are really picky about breeder, i mean isn't this better than getting a dog from local shelter, atleast you know the parents of the dog and they're health. again, i am not trying to offend anybody, just trying to learn as much as i can about the dogs. thanks everybody for feedback.


----------



## toby (Mar 19, 2011)

As a breeder of GSD things to look for is one the breeder paperwork on the dogs, if the paper work is akc you are gettinga good breed. Ckc is not. with ckc you can tell them it a GSD and they will send you paper stating it a GSD. As fo all dog they need love and affection. GSD need time to play if you work you can leave them outside but once you get home take the time to play with him. So spend time with him.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

wow so much to say so little time. For starters it's actually BETTER to get a dog from a shelter then to get one from a cheap breeder. You truly don't know the parents of either of them the "breeder" can tel you who the father and mother is but you really don't know and they aren't known for being very honest. The pup should not come home until 8 weeks or older. Honestly with your time restrictions I would get a younger adult say 1-2 yrs old from a shelter save a life and find one that already matches what you are looking for. Puppies require a TON of time energy attention and supervision. I have owned dogs my entire life and still this little one does things that amaze me (not in a good way some times lol) it really puts you back in your place for forgetting the puppy years. 

So you know people would give this advice no matter what but something HUGE to keep in mind is not only have you never owned a GSD you have never owned a dog period so with all due respect you have no clue what you are getting yourself into as far as commitment and just what it takes to raise a puppy et alone a little land shark (what we lovingly know GSD pups as) I would also like to say I used to be the same way that its how the dog is raised and would get a cheap puppy from someone who claimed they were a breeder but these pups ALWAYS came with health problems even if it was just a belly full of worms but you get used to it because puppies have worms. However this time I researched forever and decided to go with a properly bred dog and I tel you what the differences are night and day (not to mention she came home worm free because the breeder spent her time takin care of the litter properly) My dogs were never bad however you can truthfully see the difference good breeding makes no matter if you want them for competition or just a family pet take the time to get a good dog and then take the time to train and socialize socialize socialize socialize socialize. (yes its that important) Oh and its more then just people coming to your store the pup needs to meet hundreds and hundreds of people and other animals at tons of different locations which means you need to take your pup EVERYWHERE!

Also on one last note there is more to a good breeder then AKC papers granted if its through a crappy registry then its not worth the paper its printed on but still AKC just says they are purebred it has no requirements on how they are raised treated etc.. and people have definitely been known to lie on AKC papers so its not 100% still.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

pshah2002 I wrote an article on my website specifically towards someone in your position I'd like for you to read it. 
A few thoughts - Smokey German Shepherds <--- about buying a dog for protection
http://smokeygermanshepherds.webs.com/homesecuritytips.htm <--- about homes security

Please take the time to read them and Definitely back out of the deal! even if you loose the $50 that will pale in comparison to what you'll have to pay for a hip surgery for your dog when he gets hip dysplasia at age 6. I'm not trying to be harsh but I really think that we are trying to help by offering the advise that this sounds like a bad idea to work with that particular breeder.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like a wonderful dog you could adopt instead. With proper training and socialization, I am sure just her barking would be a deterrent. And you wont have to deal with puppy issues either, since you have never owned a dog before, maybe an adult would be better to 'get your feet wet' so to speak.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/154572-youngstown-oh-sable-female-198-oti.html


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

The reason we recommend a reputable breeder are many...here is a very short list.
* medical conditions that will cost you a small fortune and break your heart
* bad temperment, dog bites someone and costs you a small fortune and breaks your heart

I have had dogs from both bad breeder and good and yes it is night and day! Holmeshx2 hit it on the nail. Also before you get a GSD read everything you can get your hands on about the breed. It is not really a breed I recommend to new dogs owners but it can be done. 

Puppies require a TON of TIME!!! And even keeping the pup in the yard next to your store is not the kind of attention and exercise a GSD pup requires. They are herding dogs and need things to do, if they do not have a job they will find one and you will not like it.

If you want a GSD for a pet and companion then research but I do not recommend one just for a thief deterrent. Because guess what, if they want in bad enough they will just come in a shoot the dog, then how will you feel?


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

As a first-time GSD owner myself (though lifelong dog owner), I can honestly tell you that an young adult dog is the way you want to go. I rescued my dog from Craigslist. He was free to a good home. Cost me $30 for a vet visit and $70 for shots updates. He was almost two when I got him, so his potty training was done, his teething issues were mostly done (still chews when bored), and he had some basic commands known. Best of all, INSTANT security. First day I brought him home, he was a little apprehensive in his new surroundings and stayed in his crate for the first day, but soon after he decided to meet his new family, and it's been pure love since. By day 3 he was barking at doorbell rings, scaring the pants off of the meter-reader, etc

Right there is enough reason. You get a puppy, you have to wait 2 or 3 years to see how good the dog is. Off of craigslist, you know instantly if he/she is a guard dog. 
I mean, if I'm a thief, and gonna rob a place, and see a cute widdle puppy in the yard next to the property, I'll take the puppy too! I mean c'mon, a dog next to the property won't do much good, and if a thief is determined enough to really want what is in your store, a $150 tazer will be more than enough to negate any guard dog.

And finally, as some one who has owned many dogs in lifetime, from Pomeranians, to Australian shepherds, to labs, I can honestly say that the GSD is the most time intensive, most "needy" dog I ever had. He's suuuuuch a diva. Whereas most other dog breeds are content just to be in the same room as owners, the GSD wants to be involved with the family, whether it be singing karaoke (not kidding!) or giving the kids a bath.

My advice... grab "German Shepherds for Dummies" at a used bookstore or Amazon Marketplace, read up, and adopt a craigslist dog. And by all means, ask us anything! I've lurked here for months before finally starting to post, and I can tell you, these people are a wealth of information.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Again- no dog should be left outside or in a store away from it's people all night. It's not safe or humane they need to live with their families!!


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

Gee this is a good site, im in Austalia, and there a few little cultural diff's

ie: Get yourself a gun .........lololololol, wowowow, not allowed here !!

You are all really interested in helping, and totally open to us with our on-going questions, and post very sensible stuff, it's great, learning a lot.
You guys are great.

To the guy above about why bye a really well bred GSD.

I had a GSD at least 20 years ago, or more , so im out of touch....
but have been walking twice daily for 13 yrs with a sterilised f/male GSD who is turning 16 in Sept this year, she is amazing. 


This dog was bred by a very well known GSD breeder, from very well known stock, the dog has ****rarely been ill in its life, ate poison berries aged 2, survived. 

Has been beautifully bred, beautifully trained, loved , disciplined, very sensibly excercised, and all emotional needs satiated, and at 15.5 yrs i can **honestly say in all the years of walking side by side with this dog in **off dog parks, .... i have never never ever.........., seen this animal even hint once at misbehavour in every type of situation presented

She has great spirit, yet v calm and thinks. In the last year only her hips are now going, and she had a tumour on her hip, the vet was so amazed at her dondition in all respects that he actually chose to take it off, zero probs in surgery, and no probs recovery, back park like nothing happened.

She now has a shorter walk in the mornings, and by late afternoon her arthritus meds have kicked in and shes on fire chasing our B Collies around the park for an hour.

And i havent even started on reducing the liklihood of serious medical bills in
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ by using a "Good breeder "


*******************************************************
Why choose a ****good breeder you ask !
Its the best **start you will get for your dog 

Choose your breeder before your Dog


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

suze said:


> ie: Get yourself a gun .........lololololol, wowowow, not allowed here !!


Yeah, your equivalent is the Croc Dundee knife. 
If you live in a country where nobody has guns, you don't really need a gun. Here in the states everybody has a gun; you need one just to keep up!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

*first time dog & GSD owner HELP!!!!!*



toby said:


> As a breeder of GSD things to look for is one the breeder paperwork on the dogs, if the paper work is akc you are gettinga good breed. Ckc is not. with ckc you can tell them it a GSD and they will send you paper stating it a GSD.
> 
> 
> Toby are you saying you are a breeder ?
> ...


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

carmspack said:


> toby said:
> 
> 
> > As a breeder of GSD things to look for is one the breeder paperwork on the dogs, if the paper work is akc you are gettinga good breed. Ckc is not. with ckc you can tell them it a GSD and they will send you paper stating it a GSD.
> ...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There is a CKC in America: Continental Kennel Club Puppy Registration and Free Litter Registration


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good grief .


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, it gets really confusing.

(but I have a US bred CKC registered pup too!  ).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Here in the states everybody has a gun; you need one just to keep up!


Not everyone. 

Not against people having guns btw, just don't want it to seem like everyone in the US is running around with a shotgun on their truck or a pistol in their pocket.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Not everyone.
> 
> Not against people having guns btw, just don't want it to seem like everyone in the US is running around with a shotgun on their truck or a pistol in their pocket.


Oh , well, I should have said here in Texas.


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Oh , well, I should have said here in Texas.


Rural VA is pretty common to see someone with a gun on the hip. NC.. we're getting there


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

Really omg are you serious, like old Abilene 1850's incredible !


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That CKC (assuming its continental) registration isn't worth the paper it's printed on. 

You're better off having a 5 year old draw a picture of a dog and you write your dogs name under that picture. That's about on par with how "reputable" a CKC (continental) registration is.

Stick around here... do a little research... feel free to ask as many questions as you want, but please, don't give this "breeder" any more of your money.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, your equivalent is the Croc Dundee knife.
> If you live in a country where nobody has guns, you don't really need a gun. Here in the states everybody has a gun; you need one just to keep up!


except that the bad guys don't exactly follow the gun laws now do they.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

Sometimes I question the vaildity of these posts, since they seem to perfectly elicit strong responses. 

However if this is real. 

Yes go to a shelter. You could get an adult dog that most likely has been tested for temperment. This would mean it is probably not a biter. Why would you want this? You are not an experienced dog owner, but you could provide a great life for an adult dog.

A nice sized dog like a Shepherd, Rott, even a large mixed, will bark when it needs to and create an real obstacle to anyone who thinks you are an easy target. In time the dog may even develop enough attachment and protection instinct to intervene if you were ever in trouble. An obedient large dog is way more threat than any lazy thief or criminal wants to deal with. The $200 dog will be a huge mistake.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Not everyone.
> 
> Not against people having guns btw, just don't want it to seem like everyone in the US is running around with a shotgun on their truck or a pistol in their pocket.


Nope, that's definitely a regional thing. The only person I know who has a gun (that I'm aware of, it's not the sort of thing that comes up in casual conversation, at least not in the Bay Area) is our friend who is a police officer. It does seem like in some parts of the country "everyone" has guns, but it's for sure not that way everywhere in the US.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

I definitely agree with the posts saying both that $200 for a purebred gsd you are definitely not going to a reputable breeder and to not get a puppy but get an older dog. Our pup is 11 months now and still hides behind me from scary stuff lol We were walking down the street the other day and a homeless man with a bag of bottles was shuffling down the other side making some strange noises and my pup crammed up against me terrified haha As a first time dog owner myself let me tell you having a puppy is A TON of work!!!!! My other half has had 5 GSD's so I've learned a lot from him but wow puppys are never ending work.


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Nope, that's definitely a regional thing. The only person I know who has a gun (that I'm aware of, it's not the sort of thing that comes up in casual conversation, at least not in the Bay Area) is our friend who is a police officer. It does seem like in some parts of the country "everyone" has guns, but it's for sure not that way everywhere in the US.


 
HI CM

Yes our Countries sha re a lot, and also have some cultural differences in *some areas, and i guess some people still think Kangaroos hop down the main street here, i sooooo promise you that is only the case in real out back teensy little towns,, and rarely, and also where they are on Township perimeters


----------

